# Zoom lense advice



## Saintsix (Apr 27, 2012)

i just bought a t3i and have been using the 50-250 lense that i got with it, i would like to upgrade my lense. I shoot wildlife from birds,ducks,small animals, up to large animals, deer, elk and bear. so range is definitly a issue but so is light, most large game dont come out until dusk. From the websearchs ive done ive come up with these options canon 100-400, canon 400mm, and the sigma 150-500. i can get the sigma for bout $1100 and i can also get the 100-400mm used for same price, the fixed 400mm being new is a bit more. Anything i should look for if i decide to go with a used lense, the date code for the 100-400mm is 2004 nov, would one that old have any major issues?  if there are any other options i have over looked up to $2000 range please feel free to give your adivce


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2012)

Man...the 400mm f/5.6 Canon is....f/5.6...yet still, that beats the Sigma's f/6.3 maximum aperture..and the Luminous Landscape's comparison of the 100-400 L zoom versus the 400mm f/5.6 Canon EF prove that the prime lens is simply BETTER than the 100-400 zoom. Sharper. Higher contrast. BETTER image, all around. THIS ,specific lens category and need is a really,really,really tough one. The zooms are handy, but are either slow to focus, or not all that sharp, and or sloooow.

I'd have to say, the 400/5.6 prime is the one I would want for birds and wildlife.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 28, 2017)

Saintsix said:


> i just bought a t3i and have been using the 50-250 lense that i got with it, i would like to upgrade my lense. I shoot wildlife from birds,ducks,small animals, up to large animals, deer, elk and bear. so range is definitly a issue but so is light, most large game dont come out until dusk. From the websearchs ive done ive come up with these options canon 100-400, canon 400mm, and the sigma 150-500. i can get the sigma for bout $1100 and i can also get the 100-400mm used for same price, the fixed 400mm being new is a bit more. Anything i should look for if i decide to go with a used lense, the date code for the 100-400mm is 2004 nov, would one that old have any major issues?  if there are any other options i have over looked up to $2000 range please feel free to give your adivce



 I'll vote for the Tamron 150-600 *G2* or Sigma 150-600 for birds  (I know, they are not on the list)
otherwise the old original 100-400 used is still good as well as a used 400mm prime or the newer 100-400 V2





Untitled by c w, on Flickr


----------

